

The Rape Joke at Microsoft's E3 Reveal Is a Bigger Deal Than Another Bad Joke - rpm4321
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/06/microsoft-e3-rape-joke/66092/

======
mooism2
If you think it is a problem that Microsoft is behaving like this, you
shouldn't reward them by ending your article with a pre-order link for the
relevant product.

Edit: This is why disgraceful “controversial” behaviour doesn't die out: it
gets its perpetrators attention that their sales messages piggy-back on.

------
becauseracecar
Good article analyzing what was said and why it's not cool
[http://gamersagainstbigotry.org/2013/06/why-just-let-it-
happ...](http://gamersagainstbigotry.org/2013/06/why-just-let-it-happen-itll-
be-over-soon-is-a-rape-joke-and-extremely-problematic/)

